# Wolf pic from trailcam



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wolf pic
This was a pic from my buddy's trail cam of a wolf in Utah! Isn't that how all of these goofy stories get started? I would hope that the photoshoppers would make a much better effort than this one, even I could spot from a very quick glance the fact that he has no front right leg and two rear left legs, kind of funny. I thought you might enjoy this; I was thinking of posting like I really thought it was legitimate, but that would not last very long. :wink:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Good thing you said something man would I of felt stupid fallen for that one :shock: I was thinking it was a utah hybred or interbred utah 3 leg mutant with great balance. :lol:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I think you two are going blind

The fourth leg is indeed where it should be, the paw is raised and is trailing the lowest joint in the leg.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

If you zoom in on the picture, you can see all of its feet. I've seen this picture before, and there was an explanation for the color differences. I don't remember what the explanation was, but I think it had something to do with the camera being cold or something like that.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I see nothing wrong with it's legs/feet.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Ah yes Now I see the front leg   O|* so the email must be true maybe the picture was taken around park city


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Spanish Fork Canyon.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Loke said:


> Spanish Fork Canyon.


 How did you know? I recognized that one stump, it is very distinct. Now that you guys have cleared it up for me about the legs; I see now, said the blind man, what about the head being transparent with a rock showing through? Or the more important question, any one ever had a taquito de lobito (Spanish for woofie taquito)?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> what about the head being transparent with a rock showing through?


 The work of the aliens, again.


> Or the more important question, any one ever had a taquito de lobito (Spanish for woofie taquito)?


I may have. When you are enjoying a fine dining experience in Mexico, it is not polite to ask what species the meal is, or if it may be endangered.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> > Spanish Fork Canyon.
> ...


Huge can't you tell it's a ghost wolf :shock: . ahhhh scarey major apparition going on. BOO!!!!!! HA!! HA !! MADE YOU JUMP!!!!!!!!
mmmmmmm taquito de lobito and little hot sauce mmmmmmm it's all good :lol:


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> > Spanish Fork Canyon.
> ...


This question is very easy to answer. 
This photo was taken under low light conditions and a slightly longer shutter speed was used with what looks like rear curtain flash. It causes a slight "ghosting" effect. Ill take some pics similar tonight and show you what I mean.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

waltny said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Loke said:
> ...


Sorry waltny, but none of that sounds simple to me. Very cool that you know all that just by looking at a picture.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

I didnt feel like setting up and taking some tonight, but here are a few I took a while ago with the same principle that I discribed.










The shootout.









Hooded ghosts on the weber









How many upper bodies and sets of feet are there?


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> wolf pic
> This was a pic from my buddy's trail cam of a wolf in Utah! Isn't that how all of these goofy stories get started? I would hope that the photoshoppers would make a much better effort than this one, even I could spot from a very quick glance the fact that he has no front right leg and two rear left legs, kind of funny. I thought you might enjoy this; I was thinking of posting like I really thought it was legitimate, but that would not last very long. :wink:


Why I think its real. 
You can clearly see the shadow of the branch in the forground on the lower portion of the wolf's torso. Also the missing front leg is indeed present, it just happens to match up well with the other front leg. Other shadows and lighting is consistent with the rest of the picture(heavily lit fore front with the serve fall off of light to the rear). The grain is consitent through out the picture, along with the majority of the other shadows.

With all that said, I cant vouch for where it was taken or why but I would say it is authentic.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very persuasive info; I guess I did not spend much time looking at it first; I simply saw in Muleymadness and saw all of the comments there so I did not do much of my own analysis. The more I looked at it after the comments the more I saw that it did look legit http://www.muleymadness.com/forum/viewt ... 35d13ad83f


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Still like the idea of a ghost wolf


----------

